# Some advice needed in NJ during storm!!



## jadkar (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm sorry this is my first post and I'm asking a question. We have been hit very hard here in NJ by Sandy and I have hooked up a 4200 watt portable generator to my house to give me the basics. It is running flawlessly!! However I have been told I may be out of power for at least another 14 days (already out since Monday). This little 7.8hp generator has been running non-stop except for refuels.

My question...... Can I depend on this thing to run 24 hours/ day for the next 14 days or do these little guys get burned out? Please any suggestions, if I loose the generator I loose my well pump and have no water for my family. 

Model is:
Craftsman 7.8hp OHV Industrial
Model # 580 327140
On the casing it says "Generac"

Any help or suggestions on how to keep this baby running would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

You should at least be changing the oil every 50 hours which is 7 times in the next 14 days. If you decide not to do that when you are finished using it in 14 days set it out with the trash as the motor will be junk by then. Roger


----------



## jadkar (Nov 1, 2012)

understood...... I am just going to change the oil not the filter. There's no way I will be able to obtain a filter right now. I also hope the 10-30 automotive engine oil will be sufficient..... that's all I have!!

Thanks.


----------



## RAnst4038 (Dec 27, 2011)

*My book says change at 100 hours*

My book says change oil every 100 hours or every season. It,s moisture that degrades oil and makes it turn black. Check the color every 50 hour its air humidity that makes a difference. Only change it sooner than 100 hour if it gets realy dark. And you don't have to run it all the time just enough to keep food from spoiling.


----------



## Jones (Nov 11, 2012)

Oil is available. Use the correct viscosity. Change it at the frequency specified. Don’t think it will be an issue this time of year but for extended runs like you anticipate I like to keep the unit as cool as I can. Keep rain and snow off of it. Use fuel stabilizer. Do not overload it. 

Cheers
Jones


----------



## BostonDan (Nov 11, 2012)

Consider investing in some external voltage regulation and brand new surge supressors. Unless your surge suppressors are new, you might be unknowingly damaging equipment. Surge Suppressors wear out. It's mentioned on manufacturer websites, but not in their marketing materials. To share my neighbor's story of a perfect storm, we lost power last year for 15 days. My neighbor had his generator(coincidence: Craftsman Generator) running and he was watching TV and started to smell something burning. He didn't figure out that something was really wrong until the TV when blank. The cable box cord plugged into the surge suppressor had melted becoming one, verizon cable box melted to the point the center of it was 50 percent its original height, but suprisingly everything was continuing to work until then. The generator carborator somehow became stuck, we are theorizing that it was when the fridge kicked on, and the voltage ouput ramped up to 180V when the fridge surge when back down. After this happened to him, I invested in two Tripp Lite LC2400's for additional protection when using my generator. Good Luck and I hope they restore your power soon.


----------

